# New to Muzzleloading with a couple of Questions



## jimbo753 (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got back from the range with my new Thompson Center Triumph muzzleloader. I was extremly happy with the groups I was getting at 50 and 100 yards, but this leads to my first question. My groups were tighter with a reisdue coated barrel than a clean one. Another shooter at the range told me this was normal and closer to a real hunting situation then shooting with a clean barrel (if a second shot was needed). I use Triple/seven pellets, and he said I could place one pellet in the barrel without the T/C sabot I shot and discharge the pellet to prime the barrel and coat it with residue. It makes sense, and is there anybody out there doing this and is it OK to do?

2-Every couple of shots I run a brush and patch through the barrel to remove some residue, but I still have a problem seating the sabot to the pellets. It seems the sabot glides easily except for the last inch or so, at this point I have to apply alot of pressure or bang on the ball with my palm. I thought about a small amount of grease, but T/C reccomends the bore be dry when using sabots. Is this normal, and does anybody have any ideas how I can make it easier?

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I can help with two things, I shoot a couple primers threw the gun before I shoot fo rthe first time after cleaning. And I switched to Powerbelt bullets to ease with the loading.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I have the same exact problem with my triumph! After one shot, I cannot hardly get the sabot down the barrel. Im using thompson center shockwave sabots with triple seven pellets. I broke my ramrod trying to get the sabot down the barrel! Please help, Im new to muzzleloading and I'll I want is something a lot easier to use. I don't care about price as long as something else works 100% better. Please help


----------



## jimbo753 (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Hick- from-Hell. 
bretts, hopefully this will help the both of us.
I talked with T/C this morning and I think they might have solved some of the problems that you and myself are having. As far as the sabot is concerned they do reccomend T/C shockwave sabots over the T/C shockwave superglide for the Triumph. Heres where the change comes, bretts like you I use triple seven pellets, they reccomend pyrodex. They explained to me that when triple seven is fired it burned so hot that a ring is left in the barrel causing the next load to be harder to get in. I was always able to get the sabot down the barrel except for maybe the last inch, T/C said by using pyrodex it should solve the problem. The also reccomend that a wet patch and then a dry patch should be used after every shot. Hope this info helps us both, get back to me and let me know how you made out.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

bretts said:


> I have the same exact problem with my triumph! After one shot, I cannot hardly get the sabot down the barrel. Im using thompson center shockwave sabots with triple seven pellets. I broke my ramrod trying to get the sabot down the barrel! Please help, Im new to muzzleloading and I'll I want is something a lot easier to use. I don't care about price as long as something else works 100% better. Please help


Stop using pellets! Loose powder will get rid of the "ring around the barrel", and due to its more consistant velocities and pressures will most likely tighten your groups up a bit. (that is all else being equal). You should weigh those pellets. I weighed every pellet in a box of triple 7, there was a 30 grain weight variance. (by weight not volume).

If you pre-load into speedloaders, its just as convenient as pellets.

Or, you could ****can the triumph and get a real mans muzzleloader and shoot the real powder! :lol:

And as far as a hunting situation, I always sight in on a clean barrel. Your first shot is most important, and I want to emulate that first shot, from a clean bore. If your first shot is good, theres no need for a second.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I will probably never shoot loose powder out of that triumph, but however I am going to try shooting the hornady low drag sabots with pyrodex pellets. I let you know how this works, Hopefully this will solve the problem.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

How come your so dead set on stickin to pellets? Theres alot of fresh literature out there singing the praises of going back to loose powders. More consistant fouling (no crud rings=easier loading), slightly faster ignition times (not enough for a person to notice, but its there), and much more consistant velocities (which equates to better groups).

Honestly dude, id give it a try. The only advantage to pellets is their just ever so slightly more convenient. And even than, not by much.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't know if the blackhorn 209 counts as loose powder in your books, but I have noticed better accuracy in my CVA Kodiak Pro after switching from pellets, also much easier cleaning. I have been shooting 250gr shockwave sabots, and 350gr Hornady FPBs.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

If you can get it, do yourself a favor and try real black powder. It works better in all of my MLers than either Pyrodex or 777 (and I cut my MLing teeth on Pyrodex). The only advantage to the subs is that they may be more readily available retail. In every other way, real BP is a better choice. 
Pete


----------



## Powerfisher (Jan 28, 2009)

I started with pellets cuz thats what was sold to me by the sales person. If ya stick with the pellets or even T7 FFg or whatever, use a .45 bore brush instead of the Jag, (for a .50 cal ML) wet a patch with windex, yes windex, run it up and down after every shot followed by a dry patch and you wont have any problems with tough loading or rod sticking. I use the Windex Wipes, cut into quarters. This also gives the barrel a chance to cool down between shots. I just got me a batch of BH209 and am going to give it a try. Sposed to be a good sub. Look it up and do some reading about the stuff. The hype sounds good so I will give it a try. I have a T/C Omega .50, converting to BH209 and shooting the T/C Shockwave 250gr. Now I am saving my pennies for a true Smokepole .54 or larger. Yup, im hooked good.


----------

